# Inflated scam gallery prices guessing game



## bottles_inc (Dec 26, 2019)

So I've been getting magazine catalogs from a well known scam antique gallery for years. I stay on the mailing list because sometimes, the contents make me laugh. Today, I got one and flipped to the American section, and saw some lots of bottles, which I've put pictures of below. Take a look at each lot and try to guess a reasonable price for each one. After that, scroll down for the actual prices each one is listed for.




































Ok, ready? Here's the actual prices. 



Crazy, right? These guys are well known for buying fakes from overseas workshops and jacking up the prices of pretty much everything 20-30 times in the hopes of catching old people and NYC tourists in their trap. Take a look at some more insanely priced bottles here. http://www.sadighgallery.com/american.html
I should take a trip to NYC and stand outside their shop with a box of my extras priced at 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 27, 2019)

Most of those bottles aren't worth the cost to ship them...

Jim G


----------



## slugplate (Dec 27, 2019)

It's horrifying to think there are people out there who'd even consider buying that crap in the first place. They're not an antique shop, they're an asylum.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 27, 2019)

That's total BS!!! I find those, and they're worth about 50 cents if that! C'mon, people!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 27, 2019)

That is rather amusing. Where do they come up with their prices?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 27, 2019)

That makes me upset there's people out there like this. According to their prices I could have been rich from blue Noxema bottles!


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 28, 2019)

Robby Raccoon said:


> That is rather amusing. Where do they come up with their prices?


They probably experimentally determined how much clueless people would pay, which would sadly mean someone or multiple someones payed these prices before. Or maybe they just put these up this high like bait, hoping to catch someone especially gullible.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 29, 2019)

bottles_inc said:


> They probably experimentally determined how much clueless people would pay, which would sadly mean someone or multiple someones payed these prices before. Or maybe they just put these up this high like bait, hoping to catch someone especially gullible.


I suppose those who fall for that aren't at the highest lumen rating in the bulb aisle. I always shop around be it a catalog, web-page, or store's item!


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Years 
Just looked at the gallery site and was gobsmacked at the prices, wonder how they live with themselves. Not just the bottles but all of there other items.
Bruce


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> I suppose those who fall for that aren't at the highest lumen rating in the bulb aisle. I always shop around be it a catalog, web-page, or store's item!




1. I find an item I want.

2. I see if I can find it anywhere else for cheaper. 

3. If I can't, I'll haggle with the seller.

4. If the seller does not budge, I wait for a while.

5. Seller gets bored, lowers price, I take it. Bingo.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe they forgot to put in a decimal point?


----------

